# ENGINE SHAKES/NOISE IN IDEAL/PARK



## maxman73 (Sep 14, 2006)

Hi everyone!

This is my first post here.

I bought 2004 maxima 2 months ago with 38k miles on it and my car was running great.
Lately from last one week, I came across several problems. I know it's not good to be true getting problems in 2 months but here I am to get some help.

1) When I park my car, I can here noise coming out from engine section in ideal/park mode, also engine vibrates little bit that I can feel by holding steering wheel, but not very bad. 
I sticked my head near to engine in park state and I can here that noise like ""gid..gid..gid..gid..gid..gid..gid..gid..gid..gid"" or you can imagine like that. You can imagine this noise by considering time interval between two "gid...gid" is like 1/3 second. I can hear this clearly if I am inside the car when I close all windows. If I apply gas or increase RPM, this noise dissappear or I think the time interval between two "gid..gid" become almost zero so I dont realize that noise. 

2) My engine make sound like "grouuunnnn.......grouuunnn" when transmission shifts from 1-2-3 and when it shifts to higher, everything seems normal. I can feel/hear this low shifts noise inside the car. I suppose this should be quiet hence my car has not that many miles. 

What could be wrong here?


I always used 93+ grade fuel.
Last owner changed oil at 37,800 miles and right now my car has 38,900 miles. (should I change oil regardless?)
Should I go for giagnostic test at dealer?


Any help will be great for this new wibe.

Thanks in advance friends.


----------



## brianw (Feb 25, 2004)

Should still be warranty repairs under the powertrain warranty, take it in.

Not about those two noises. Can you locate where exactly the noise is coming from? Use a decent diameter hose (a typical slice of garden hose works fine), put one end to your ear, put the other close to various parts of the engine... if it's coming from near the timing chain, it could be a bad timing chain tensioner.

Lots of things it could be, hard to say. Engine vibration through the steering wheel? Hrm... really not sure, unless it's a bad engine or transmission mount. Most of the cars i drive you can feel the engine through the steering wheel, but that's because the car has solid motor mounts, solid (rather than rubber) subframe bushings, and essentially every bit of rubber removed from the suspension.


----------



## maxman73 (Sep 14, 2006)

Thanks for your reply.
I called dealer and they said we need all records of oil change that has done on my car.
Like I said I am second owner and the first owner has all oil change done from local mechanics.
I am affraid he doesn't have all records so what shold I do if dealer blaim for oil change records?

Also it's ok to try STP oil treatment?
I already dumped fuel injection cleaner made by STP but no help.
Yes I can feel engine vibration on steering wheel but not really so bad.
The thing is I can hear engine noise like I said in my first post only in ideal.
If I change from ideal to reverse or drive, the sound almost dissappear.

I called one local mechanic and he willing to check my engine as well as diagnostic on my car for $50.
Is that wise to do that at first place before I go to dealer?

If I drive my car, it's absolutely beauty and no problem at all but somehow I feel it's not as quiet as what I used to have before.

Thanks again.


----------



## SteveySketch (Apr 21, 2006)

i have the same problem with my 05..ive brought it to the dealer 3 times for ruff idle noise...they claim its just the engine...blaaaaaa....nissan to me is shyt n i cant wait for my lease i am constaly at the dealership with problems and my car is a expenise piece of shit...nissan will never recieve a penny from me anymore


----------



## maxman73 (Sep 14, 2006)

*Oil Change - No Help*

Ok

I changed oil few days ago but seems like above problem still exist.
I also used fuel system cleaner (but not BG 44K - some people recommended to use it once) but no help.

Please advise if anyone can.

Thanks


----------



## brianw (Feb 25, 2004)

find a different dealer. It may take a few tries to find one with a non-crappy service department.


----------



## platinumfossil420 (Feb 3, 2005)

hey maxman73, i have and '05 maxima and i have similar feelings about it running a little rough when sitting at idle. i am just now due for my 30K inspection and i plan on mentioning this when i take it in. i have and appointment in about 2 weeks, i'll post up if there is anything found that maybe related to your issues.
-Kris


----------



## Razorhorn (Apr 11, 2007)

brianw said:


> Not about those two noises. Can you locate where exactly the noise is coming from? Use a decent diameter hose (a typical slice of garden hose works fine), put one end to your ear, put the other close to various parts of the engine... if it's coming from near the timing chain, it could be a bad timing chain tensioner.


Man, this is a good idea!


----------



## anthony79 (Oct 12, 2007)

Ok, the first noise that you described has to do with fuel dampeners. There is a technical bulletin on this issue at Nissan. I fixed it under warranty on my 2006. It is gone now.

The second noise that you are describing, does it happen at just under 2000 RPM. I have some noise that I can feel clearly through the gas pedal. I haven't figured out what it is yet.
Is anyone else having this problem?


----------



## maxman73 (Sep 14, 2006)

Fuel dampers were replaced but no change in noise. never used lower than 93 octane gas and always had oil change at 3k even though I am running fully synthetic. Engine was been flushed and no issue of burning oil. I thought about updating this post even though it's too old.


----------

